# Why is 6 afraid of 7



## DeLamar.J (Oct 8, 2004)

Cause 7 8 9.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Im stupid I know. But being easily amused and entertained in a blessing.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 8, 2004)

Terrible.  I love it!  Here's another stupid number joke...it's a little more adult though.  Why is 77 better than 69?  Because you get 8 (ate) more.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 8, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Cause 7 8 9.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im stupid I know. But being easily amused and entertained in a blessing.


DeLamar.J,  you have just given me my new sig line.:rofl:


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 9, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Cause 7 8 9.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im stupid I know. But being easily amused and entertained in a blessing.


 




http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 9, 2004)

Groooooan!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melissa426 (Oct 9, 2004)

:iws: 

Ahem.


Speaking of stupid jokes...

What do you call a cow with no legs?
ground beef

What do you call a cow with two legs?
lean beef

What do you call a man with no arms or legs in your swimming pool?
Bob

What do you call a man with no arms or legs at your front door?
Matt

What do you call a woman with only one leg?
Eileen

What do you call a Chinese woman with only one leg?
Irene

What do you call a dog with no legs?
Nothing, he can't come any way


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 9, 2004)

oh no......................they just keep on coming!!!!!


----------



## ppko (Oct 10, 2004)

here is another

A rabbi and a horse walk into a bar, the bartender looks at the horse and asks. Why the long Face?:idunno:


----------



## Xequat (Oct 10, 2004)

John Kerry and a horse walk into a bar and the bartender looks at Kerry and says "why the long face?"  

I'm sorry, I shouldn't pick on individuals, but I have no taste.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> What do you call a woman with only one leg?
> Eileen
> 
> What do you call a Chinese woman with only one leg?
> Irene


What do you call a Lesbian with only one leg......Gaylene

Hahahaha, Im cracking myself up here.....


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

...you're already cracked.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

To True....so glad you can relate to me....LOL





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you're already cracked.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

...maybe I should be afraid.......:uhohh:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

What is there to be afraid of....step into my world... 

 



			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...maybe I should be afraid.......:uhohh:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

...but I don't wanna float...:vu:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...but I don't wanna float...:vu:


You dont wanna float????   SAY WHAT?


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

from a movie, and book...if anyone's a Stephen King fan...they'll know what I'm referring to...

"We all float down here, Georgie..."

"I don't wanna fu**in' float...."


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

What ever you say   http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 

 ...........Im not a Stephen King fan





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> from a movie, and book...if anyone's a Stephen King fan...they'll know what I'm referring to...
> 
> "We all float down here, Georgie..."
> 
> "I don't wanna fu**in' float...."


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

oh, blah...just....er...um...crack yourself up some more...yeah...yeah, that's it.


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 12, 2004)

How do you make a tissue dance???????




Put some boogie in it!!!





he he I crack myself up as well!!!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 12, 2004)

ha ha


kelly


----------

